
It takes 3170 hours to hide condoms in a porn movie - pmcpinto
https://ripple.co/watch/san-francisco/it-takes-3170-hours-to-hide-condoms-in-a-porno-15412bcn
======
vertex-four
... In practice, we'll get a whole lot more porn with condoms being used,
which might very well translate to more condom usage in the general populace.

~~~
LyndsySimon
I seriously doubt it. If I were running a production company, I'd just move
filming to another location.

------
HappyTypist
All that's going to do is move production out of California into another
nearby state. Plane tickets are cheap and you don't need accomodation for same
day filmings.

~~~
5555624
Obscenity laws make filming pornography illegal in most states. It's legal in
California due to California v. Freeman, back in the late 1980's. (Basically,
hiring adult actors for a film was not considered pimping.) It's legal in New
Hampshire, as well, where a case cited distinction the California case and
said prostitution and producing porn were not the same.

------
Overtonwindow
This seems bizarre. Why are they wasting all that time and money? Just move to
another place where there is no condom law. What is it about California that
can't be reproduced in Miami or Little Rock Arkansas???

------
foobarfoofoo
How much overrated is that people dislike condoms in porn movies?

Maybe one could beat the entire industry by using those >3K hours to produce
more videos (with condoms).

------
eridal
Arrrg autoplay video with sound and narrator taking loud.

What could go wrong? I had the volume at max.

------
sheepdestroyer
Why would anyone complain about such a law?

Shouldn't the same law forbid removing condoms digitally as it would then lose
the second positive effect of encouraging use (the first being protection of
actors)? (But then, why is it a thing in the first place? Mind blown by
dumbness).

------
n00b101
Sounds like a good application for AI

